

Emoji Dick; - xvirk
http://emojidick.com/

======
jasode
The preview link at the Lulu page[1] does not show any examples of the
translation.

The video on the kickstarter page[2] shows a few very blurry examples. (EDIT
ADD: The page section below the video does show 4 more examples but it's not
in the format that will appear in the actual book.)

The New Yorker article[3] shows a translation of the first sentence.

Since there are no substantial excerpts, there's not much substance to discuss
on HN. I'm tempted to flag the post as spam.

[1][http://www.lulu.com/shop/fred-benenson/emoji-dick-hard-
cover...](http://www.lulu.com/shop/fred-benenson/emoji-dick-hard-
cover/hardcover/product-12555990.html)

[2][https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fred/emoji-
dick](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fred/emoji-dick)

[3][http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-revolution-
wi...](http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-revolution-will-be-
crowdsourced-and-cute)

------
DEinspanjer
I noticed this title with passing interest a few days back, but upon
discovering that the only preview I could find goes no further than the TOC
and hence shows no actual sample of the usage of emoji to tell the story, I
really couldn't see the value in spending $40 on it.

At this point, I am still not entirely clear whether the editor intended this
as an actual work of art he wants to sell or just a farce. If it was a farce,
I'd at least recommend selling fractions of the book for $1 each. I imagine
he'd at least get a chunk of curious visitors to take a peek.

------
ghubbard
The CC-BY-SA pdf can be found here:
[http://www.czyborra.com/unicode/emojidick.pdf](http://www.czyborra.com/unicode/emojidick.pdf)

------
tempodox
That “language” seems extremely whimsical to me. But then, it's probably just
sign-of-the-times — as a parody, it would hit the spot. In two or three
generations, we won't be able to read letters any more anyway, so we might as
well switch to pictograms right now. They're also more economic with mobile
touch-screen interfaces. I'm sure there's an app for that.

Nevertheless, I miss a peek inside the book. Can't imagine what it looks like.
Will it actually be readable (if you want to call it that) or is it just an
alternative resting place for the dust on the shelf?

